# An era comes to an end



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I just received an email from Heiner Groh at LGB with the subject "An era comes to an end".

It's in German (perhaps Knut - or someone else - will translate better than I could), and states that LGB in Nürnberg is now completely closed down as of April 1. Work has been transferred to Göppingen.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

That's a good short translation. It all ends todays close of business. Now there is absolutely no one left with a direct connection to the original LGB. Some are happy, many, many are sad. 

Jack


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Stan - 

Yes, that's the gist of it. 

The only other part that may be of interest is the comment about Depesche - it will continue to be published in it's usual form and is not affected by any of this, however it's not clear to me what happens to the rest of the LGB club publications etc. 

The press a while quoted Pluta, the insolvency administrator, that a few of the Nurnberg staff would be offered positions in Göppingen, but no word if that is actually happening, who and if those people accept. 

Right now the employyes who were laid off need to apply for unemployment insurance post haste - they only have one day to do so to get unemployment immediately. 
If they miss that window, ie apply tomorrow at the latest, they end up with a waiting period before they can draw unemployment. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

_Hi All !

I recently changed my email address that was giving to the LGB cCub for emails.

Could someone post the email here that was sent out, in English if possible.

Thanks, 
Ken
_


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Ken - I believe their email address is [email protected]

I can't locate the email you're referring to.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The EPL Nürnberg Era ended years ago, when the Richters had to leave the sinking ship. 

Later some new owner tried to squeeze cash out of the old molds with unskilled labourers in Hungary or China. 
There was nothing produced, designed or constructed at Nünberg anymore for years. Some few ex workers had time restricted contracts which ran out yesterday and were not prolongued. 

Regards 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

What a shame that they let those fine folks go. I hope that the unemployment is adequate to sustain them until they are re-hired or find a job. Thanks to all of them.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The era ended with five digit stock numbers? 

The era ended with LGB leaving its core European narrow gauge market into US outline items? 

The era ended when Luran S was no longer being used? 

The era ended when EP Lehmann moved from the GDR to the West? 

The era ended when the last Lehmann died? 

Just another step in a colorful company and product history. 

.....just another bump in the road for Lehmann products.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

For me the LGB Era ended a few weeks ago in Janauary, when I finally tore out all LGB brass track in my garden and sold it for a very good price.
20 years ago nothing else was around and it was a lot cheaper than today. 

Only kept the lower profile nickel or steel track from various makers like Peco, Tenmille, ST-Gleis, Llagas Creek etc. Looks better and needs less polishing. 
Next layout wil be at least 2- 3 feet above groundlevel. I am tired of seeing mainly wagon roofs.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but instead of bemoaning the end of an era, why not look ahead to what is to come? Before you jump on me about how _nothing_ is coming, remember: change is inevitable. We need to look at how it will affect us and how we can best enjoy it!


----------

